
Academic Research Is in Danger of Becoming a Joke - kushti
http://www.intellectualtakeout.org/blog/academic-research-danger-becoming-joke
======
dalke
I swear, it's like people pass around the same handful of examples when they
want to complain about irrelevant academic research.

What they never do is justify the "becoming" part. For over a century, people
have complained about university research as 'useless ivory tower activities'
(quoting
[https://books.google.com/books?id=p6T3eo5ltFAC&pg=RA15-PA53&...](https://books.google.com/books?id=p6T3eo5ltFAC&pg=RA15-PA53&dq=ivory+tower+useless&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=ivory%20tower%20useless&f=false)
as a 1983 reference I picked arbitrarily from a Google Books search).

Go back to the 1950s and I'm sure you'll see similar complaints about the
uselessness of academic humanities research.

